

Comprehend Systems (YC W11) Wants To Make Data Analysis Less Of A Pain - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/27/comprehend-systems/

======
holdenc
Please let this be an accessible (read: affordable) alternative to Spotfire
and Tableau. I can glean from one of the small screenshots it's similar
software.

How about a video demo? I sense it's a cool product, but if the only way to
get a demo is via your rep, chances are it costs too much for me.

~~~
rmorrison
We are definitely a good alternative to Spotfire and/or Tableau, and we offer
competitive pricing depending on your situation. If you think you would find
Comprehend Clinical useful, request a demo and we'll set something up.

Feel free to contact me with any questions at my username at
comprehendclinical.com

------
JunkDNA
Being neck deep in clinical data ETL right now, I would love to hear some
details on how one does real-time ETL and reporting while leaving data in
place. Most of the clinical systems I've worked with have some pretty ugly
data structures under the hood that are just barely relational. For a simple
example: they might take a question that is a yes/no question and store the
answers on two rows in the database: one for yes (with a value of 1 or 0) and
one for no (also with a value of 1 or 0).

I long ago gave up on the thought that one could leave the data in place and
work on it (vs traditional data warehousing approaches). If these guys have
solved that problem, that's a product all on its own.

~~~
rmorrison
Thanks for your comment. I'd be happy to talk about it with you more, and
potentially setup a demo against your data. If you're interested, please email
me at my username at comprehendclinical.com, or fill out this form:
<http://www.comprehendclinical.com/demo.html>

------
bhickey
For reasons of HIPAA, this is an appliance rather than a 'cloud based' system?

~~~
rmorrison
Yes, we sell Comprehend Clinical as a deployable Enterprise Java application
that our customers install in house.

Besides just HIPAA, the clinical industry also has to comply with Title 21 CFR
Part 11 (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Title_21_CFR_Part_11>). There is a lot
of discussion about how to take advantage of cloud computing while remaining
compliant, but as of yet there's no definitive answer.

------
adrianwaj
There should be a blog just about YC companies at this point.

------
lurker19
Well, TechChrunch, did you ever find out if people were dying as soon as
possible?

